# Nintendo Direct E3 2021 press conference - roundup - Tekken's Kazuya is the next Smash DLC



## MiiJack (Jun 15, 2021)

New Nintendo switch


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 15, 2021)

@Chary hugely excited for the Ninty Presser 

Seriously though each year the only press conference I look forward to at E3 is Nintendo's.


----------



## Flame (Jun 15, 2021)

My body is ready for disappointment

oil me up with disappointment!


----------



## BraveDragonWolf (Jun 15, 2021)




----------



## Chary (Jun 15, 2021)

Even though I play fewer Nintendo games than ever, I still hold their press conferences on the highest pedestal every E3. It's all up to them at this point.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 15, 2021)

Please don't suck, please don't suck


----------



## wiitendo84 (Jun 15, 2021)

Rolling the dice that they're announcing global domination...


----------



## Flame (Jun 15, 2021)

the_randomizer said:


> Please don't suck, please don't suck



i said the same. but she still sucked.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 15, 2021)

Chary said:


> Even though I play fewer Nintendo games than ever, I still hold their press conferences on the highest pedestal every E3. It's all up to them at this point.


So far it's been the worst E3 in history. Have no fear Nintendo will rescue the event like they always do.


----------



## Chary (Jun 15, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> So far it's been the worst E3 in history. Have no fear Nintendo will rescue the event like they always do.


I'd say the PSmove/Kinect/TV-fueled insanity of the late 2000s, early 2010s of E3s were worse in the way of game announcements, but this one definitely was disappointing.


----------



## ZeroFX (Jun 15, 2021)

This one can "save" E3.

Normal presentation, of course no new switch, stop being tards


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 15, 2021)

Chary said:


> I'd say the PSmove/Kinect/TV-fueled insanity of the late 2000s, early 2010s of E3s were worse in the way of game announcements, but this one definitely was disappointing.


Well they had at least one game that got me excited so far this year the only thing that I want to play is the Final Fantasy Pixel Remastered games and I have already played and finished other versions of them numerous times.


----------



## wiitendo84 (Jun 15, 2021)

Truthfully I just want some more info on Botw 2. Just anything. A screenshot even.


----------



## Stealphie (Jun 15, 2021)

MiiJack said:


> New Nintendo switch


someone doesn't know how to read


----------



## gudenau (Jun 15, 2021)

I want DOOM GUY, most other things they announce I'll likely not really care about.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 15, 2021)

hopefully mario 2


----------



## chrisrlink (Jun 15, 2021)

well considering from X/Y till now a tiny bit of info was talked about on core pokemon games if mega's don't come back to BD/SP I'll be very sad don't you disappoint me  Mr. Masuda


----------



## SANICspeed (Jun 15, 2021)

Ik, ik, udont have to tell me, but HK Silksong news pretty please!


----------



## osaka35 (Jun 15, 2021)

wants:
metroid
zelda breathe of the wild 2
switch pro
splatoon 3
new
zelda 32 (could be fun)

what we'll get:
pokemon news
indie games
skyward sword
more ports more switch/lite colours
games already released on other platforms 
even more smash characters/amiibos to purchase
one tiny teaser about something we want a lot more info about but won't get any until near release


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jun 15, 2021)

Nintendo better show the Switch Pro! And they better give me the money to buy one from them as wel!!


----------



## Baoulettes (Jun 15, 2021)

Shout out to Chary, Always there to deliver the news !
even one that... well you know... capcom.

So my wish list :
Trailer of Metroid 4
Trailer of Bayonetta 3
announce of Fighter for Smash 

Dream : 
F-zero , again as always !

Anything else that bonus


----------



## Hambrew (Jun 15, 2021)

hype list:

Something involving Valve
Steam Link
Portal 2

Something involving Valve
Tomodachi Life 2
Super Monkey Ball: Banana Mania
Doomguy in Smash
Miiverse 2
Dev Mode (similar to XB1/XBS)
Metroid Prime 4
Bit.Trip Runner2 for Switch
Kirby's Block Ball 3
Reannouncement of Mario & Rabbids 2


----------



## Ozito (Jun 15, 2021)

Maaaan... I hope we get some more Metroid!


----------



## Deleted member 534570 (Jun 15, 2021)

I don't know what to expect. Hopefully we'll get to see new IPs.


----------



## huma_dawii (Jun 15, 2021)

Anxiety, let's pray for MP4 or Bayonetta 3 or XCX2... because we need a big boom.


----------



## DuoForce (Jun 15, 2021)

Decidueye for smash


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 15, 2021)

When we said we wanted a new Mario Galaxy, we didn't meant  "With Rabbids Please"

*I have hopes for Mario Galaxy 2 !!!*


----------



## THEELEMENTKH (Jun 15, 2021)

You guys are expecting Nintendo, the one company that doesn't even allow you to stream your reaction to its E3 conference, to magically save E3?

Don't get your hopes up


----------



## Beerus (Jun 15, 2021)

im ready for some SMT and SMASH news baby!


----------



## godreborn (Jun 15, 2021)

I'm hoping for a new dkc game, or at least, for God's sake, fix the download problems with the eshop.


----------



## Hanafuda (Jun 15, 2021)

osaka35 said:


> *
> what we'll get:*
> pokemon news
> indie games
> ...



Don't forget the group activity gimmick "game" that requires a dedicated and otherwise useless $60 peripheral.


----------



## DKB (Jun 15, 2021)

God, I'd love another Tomodachi Life game. I know they release that miitopia but I guess it ain't the same.


----------



## playstays_shun (Jun 15, 2021)

They aren’t allowing co streaming lol

Ninten-nooooo

although seems like you tubers are? Maybe they’ll get removed?


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 15, 2021)

I won't be able to make me another sandwich in just 5 minutes. NOOOO!


----------



## Darth Meteos (Jun 15, 2021)

Here we go.


----------



## tmnr1992 (Jun 15, 2021)

osaka35 said:


> wants:
> metroid
> zelda breathe of the wild 2
> switch pro
> ...



This is the most likely outcome.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 15, 2021)

I've noticed just now that Chat is disabled on it's YouTube Live.

My guess is that this will suck or they have something prepared. Something overlyhyped and they fear bad comments?


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 15, 2021)

Wahoo here we go


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 15, 2021)

SMASH!


----------



## Baoulettes (Jun 15, 2021)

Tekken in smash ? sound nice actually !


----------



## gudenau (Jun 15, 2021)

It's another Ryu no one asked for.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 15, 2021)

yay more lame smash characters


----------



## guisadop (Jun 15, 2021)

Oh, how exciting, another Smash brothers character...


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 15, 2021)

Kirby: Not today.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 15, 2021)

yes now we get to watch all his lame moves...


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Jun 15, 2021)

KAZUYA OH MY GOD AAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 15, 2021)

so disappointing so far


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 15, 2021)

Bladexdsl said:


> so disappointing so far



That's subjective


----------



## DannX (Jun 15, 2021)

Let's gooooooooo!

Already looking good!


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 15, 2021)

now were talking new monkey ball...nope their just ports

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

fuck yeah new mario party! boards are back baby


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jun 15, 2021)

Mario Party has me weak


----------



## Baoulettes (Jun 15, 2021)

Metroid Prime 4 finally...
Oh wait no eheh
But Metroid 5 sure I might be in


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 15, 2021)

NEW METROID!!!!!


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 15, 2021)

Yipeee a new 2d Metroid


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 15, 2021)

Coming out this year?!


----------



## Justinde75 (Jun 15, 2021)

METROID DREAD?????
15 YEARS LATER


----------



## Deleted member 512337 (Jun 15, 2021)

Dread died and then came back lol


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 15, 2021)

better late than never


----------



## Lv44ES_Burner (Jun 15, 2021)

METROID FUCKING FIVE, WHAAAAAT

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 15, 2021)

battle golf? LOL


----------



## playstays_shun (Jun 15, 2021)

Cruis'n Blast looks cool, I love the Cruis'n series


----------



## Baoulettes (Jun 15, 2021)

Wario Ware !!!!
Here I am in


----------



## TobiasAmaranth (Jun 15, 2021)

Oh hey, wah-hah-hah!

So far away though, sadface. I look forward to playing with friends, though. Hopefully people will have less social anxiety by then.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 15, 2021)

warioware!
mh looks cool too


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 15, 2021)

Fuck yes a new WarioWare

Out 1 day before my birthday lol.


----------



## Goku1992A (Jun 15, 2021)

Kakarot is coming to the switch I'm excited although I have the game on Xbox One and also Bootleg but in all honesty what were people expecting? I wouldn't expect anything major until next year 

New Pokemon comes out this year
We already getting Skyward Sword
Mario Golf is coming out...


----------



## James_ (Jun 15, 2021)

I'M BACK FROM THE DEAD JUST TO SAY *HOLY SHIT*


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jun 15, 2021)

Metroid Dread is.. alive!? WHAT.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 15, 2021)

Whoever dubs Koizumi... is making me cringe.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 15, 2021)

SMT! pokemon?


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 15, 2021)

HIT THE WEAK POINT FOR MASSIVE DAMAGE!
-Shin Megami Tensei V


----------



## James_ (Jun 15, 2021)

A BODY HAS BEEN DISCOVERED


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 15, 2021)

Danganronpa Nintendo you have just won E3


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 15, 2021)

fatal frame!


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 15, 2021)

@Chary  You're the culprit aren't you?


----------



## Chary (Jun 15, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> @Chary  You're the culprit aren't you?


It's a lie!


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 15, 2021)

FUCK YEAH METROID 5

Idiotic American date system means I have to wait a couple of months longer than I thought for it, but it should be worth it.


----------



## Baoulettes (Jun 15, 2021)

woah advance wars ! here I am in again !


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 15, 2021)

advance wars!


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 15, 2021)

I never did play Advance Wars, might try this.
E: same with Monkey Ball actually.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 15, 2021)

Advance Wars have I said it already about Nintendo winning this years E3


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jun 15, 2021)

Advance Wars... Ninty wins. Sorry


----------



## Deleted member 512337 (Jun 15, 2021)

be looking like a mobile game but ill try it out


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 15, 2021)

Weird, Link's Awakening but not DX.


----------



## Baoulettes (Jun 15, 2021)

Botw sequel yep they win E3


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 15, 2021)

That Game & Watch looks beautiful.

With the progress in cracking the original Version, it'll be a treat to own and Mod.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 15, 2021)

and here it is!


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 15, 2021)

DUDES! METANG IN ZELDA!


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 15, 2021)

great them damn runes are still in it...


----------



## Darth Meteos (Jun 15, 2021)

i got metroid 5
i'm happy


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 15, 2021)

BOTW 2 wow


----------



## Deleted member 534570 (Jun 15, 2021)

Did anybody else notice how Link's hair's gotten longer in the BOTW sequel?


----------



## Urbanshadow (Jun 15, 2021)

I cannot believe what I am seeing but did Nintendo just save the E3?


----------



## Deleted member 560282 (Jun 15, 2021)

This was really nice


----------



## DKB (Jun 15, 2021)

I'm happy about the Metroid Dread game.


----------



## MamaLuigiS (Jun 15, 2021)

Mario Kart 9 wasn't there but Mario Party Superstars made up for that


----------



## Queen of SoS (Jun 15, 2021)

So the best things from this Zelda, Metroid, SMT, and Mario. Kinda sad we have to wait another year for BOTW 2 but ig that’s fine. We’ve waited this long lol.


----------



## Deleted member 512337 (Jun 15, 2021)

Fuck you fatal frame wii u but no xenoblade x


----------



## SANIC (Jun 15, 2021)

Nintendo e3 was drip this year


----------



## Jayro (Jun 15, 2021)

I'm stoked for Metroid Dread, it looks SO GOOD! Looks like it might even have used the same engine from the Metroid II remake on the 3DS...

I'll get Skyward Sword, and as the biggest Link's Awakening fan in the world, I'm getting that Game and Watch Zelda edition too!


----------



## TobiasAmaranth (Jun 15, 2021)

Well, Switch Pro confirmed, simply by the timing and lack of info on the big titles. No MP4 footage at all, BotW2 barely touched on and planned for next year. March Switch Pro launch, July BotW2, Xmas MP4.


----------



## DbGt (Jun 15, 2021)

best conference so far


----------



## Hells Malice (Jun 15, 2021)

Some pretty solid announcements.
Definitely a good showing for a slow E3 year.

New metroid looks pretty fun, and new warioware.
And a Mario Party they might've not fucked up for once


----------



## gudenau (Jun 15, 2021)

So the WarioWare game is the most interesting thing in this.


----------



## masagrator (Jun 15, 2021)

LiS and Danganronpa collections gang!


----------



## K3-ICHI-X (Jun 15, 2021)

we'll there goes my saving


----------



## DarkCrudus (Jun 15, 2021)

Well. It was better than capcoms showing


----------



## hamohamo (Jun 15, 2021)

i mean they already won e3 with tekken in smash. they didnt need to announce a new metroid, a new wario, fatal frame, remasters of advance wars and monkey ball and show the new zelda but they did. met my expectations and surpassed them even.


----------



## Neru (Jun 15, 2021)

Mario Party Superstars though!!! the nostalgia


----------



## Tomato123 (Jun 15, 2021)

Was really hoping for Persona but honestly the direct could have been much worse. A few hits with a lot of misses.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Jun 15, 2021)

Couldn't have been all bad given the fact I'll be buying the following:

Fatal Frame: Maiden of Black Water (but no new title or HD collection was a bit disappointing)
Mario Party Supestars
Metroid Dread
Mario Golf: Super Rush
WarioWare: Get it Together
Hyrule Warriors DLC
Skyward Sword HD

Still no Metroid Prime 4 or Bayonetta 3.

The MS show was pretty good too imo. Sony, where are you and why are you hiding?


----------



## Agusto101 (Jun 15, 2021)

Very decent event tbh


----------



## hamohamo (Jun 15, 2021)

TobiasAmaranth said:


> Well, Switch Pro confirmed, simply by the timing and lack of info on the big titles. No MP4 footage at all, BotW2 barely touched on and planned for next year. March Switch Pro launch, July BotW2, Xmas MP4.


how did you know the footage wasn't in mp4 format bro?


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 15, 2021)

Still better then the dumpster fire that was SE and Capcom's events


----------



## leerpsp (Jun 15, 2021)

So I take it they are not gonna announce anything on this tree house live?


----------



## pustal (Jun 15, 2021)

Can we stop listening to Bloomberg now?


----------



## Stealphie (Jun 15, 2021)

So, Nintendo won E3. There's not really a contest here.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 15, 2021)

if botw2 is in the skies does that mean botw is right after SS in timeline?


----------



## ucupetuks (Jun 15, 2021)

nothing big announcement


----------



## Pipistrele (Jun 15, 2021)

Very solid - no talkaroos, lotsa decent anouncements, a couple killer apps. Overall, I still liked XBox conference more, but this Direct was pretty close, I'd say a mere Splatoon/Prime away from winning E3 completely.


----------



## MarkDarkness (Jun 15, 2021)

osaka35 said:


> wants:
> metroid
> zelda breathe of the wild 2
> switch pro
> ...


This aged poorly.


----------



## cvskid (Jun 15, 2021)

I got Cruisin' Blast so i'm happy.


----------



## MarkDarkness (Jun 15, 2021)

gudenau said:


> So the WarioWare game is the most interesting thing in this.


Yes


----------



## Nerdtendo (Jun 15, 2021)

I appreciate how Wario Ware makes the headline instead Metroid Dread lol


----------



## Hells Malice (Jun 15, 2021)

All the new content made me forget they're adding another fucking Ryu clone to Smash

Yay Dr Ryu, thanks Nintendo. Fml. Add real characters. Fight pass 2 sucks ass. You know something is wrong when Steve from minecraft is the highlight


----------



## gaga941021 (Jun 15, 2021)

TobiasAmaranth said:


> Well, Switch Pro confirmed, simply by the timing and lack of info on the big titles. No MP4 footage at all, BotW2 barely touched on and planned for next year. March Switch Pro launch, July BotW2, Xmas MP4.


What else did your crystal ball tell you?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Bladexdsl said:


> if botw2 is in the skies does that mean botw is right after SS in timeline?


Why would you even think that? No.


----------



## ganons (Jun 15, 2021)

So much for the Switch Pro reveal speculations


----------



## Darth Meteos (Jun 15, 2021)

metroid 5 gets announced
@Chary: warioware


----------



## Baoulettes (Jun 15, 2021)

DarkCrudus said:


> Well. It was better than capcoms showing


not like that hard, even Razer were better.


----------



## Something whatever (Jun 15, 2021)

SMT5 protage is....hot


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 15, 2021)




----------



## Chary (Jun 15, 2021)

Darth Meteos said:


> metroid 5 gets announced
> @Chary: warioware


you can kinda see from the other threads that I take the smaller announcements and put it as the headline for the roundup thread, while giving the big games their own threads

but yes, Warioware > Metroid fite me irl


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 15, 2021)

Wario Ware could be fun tbh, the timing is good as I'm just finishing up with the original.

Btw if anyone wants to lend/rent me Wario Ware Twisted (not in Japanese) hmu.


----------



## pedro702 (Jun 15, 2021)

stil sucks wario is stuck on warioware and not  single chance of warioland in the future :S

some good games coming to switch overal still we get a new metroid 2d game before we even get a trailer of metroid prime 4 which has been in development for years lol


----------



## Darth Meteos (Jun 15, 2021)

Chary said:


> Warioware > Metroid fite me irl


fusion came out in 2002
i don't got fight in me anymore
i'm just happy


----------



## eriol33 (Jun 15, 2021)

SMT V looked amazing. I have never been this excited since DDS series and SMT nocturne.


----------



## osaka35 (Jun 15, 2021)

MarkDarkness said:


> This aged poorly.


i am happy i was somewhat wrong. YAY metroid coming back from the dead!!!


----------



## Blaze163 (Jun 15, 2021)

That was a pretty solid presentation overall. Though that's not saying much, the bar was set so low it was being used in a limbo contest deep underground in the kingdom of the mole people.

- Kazuya for Smash, I'm not a big Tekken fan but the missus is, so at least she's happy.
- Danganronpa collection, neat. I still hate that bear.
- WarioWare, not personally bothered but nice for those that asked.
- Mario Party's playable on Switch Lite now, that might be worth a look.
- SMT 5, anything SMT or Persona is an immediate watch list for me.
- Metroid Dread finally emerges from cryo-sleep like Ripley and looks pretty good.
- Lack of support for Zelda's 35th is kind of insulting, they said no games or projects outside of Skyward Sword HD and that daft game and watch thing.
- Needs more F Zero.
- Not that hyped for BOTW 2 but I'm one of those that doesn't get the appeal of the first one. Too much wandering around then getting insta-killed out of nowhere, it's like a D+D game when your dungeon master is a total asshole.
- Personal highlight for me was the Advance Wars 1+2 remake. I played those to death as a kid. Even during my GCSE exams. I finished my Religious Studies paper over an hour ahead of schedule but wasn't allowed to leave. So they let me use my GBA as long as the sound was off and I handed my paper over. It was all going well until I got a meteor dropped on half my army, forgot where I was for a moment and yelled out enough expletives to make a pimp blush right in the middle of the exam hall.


----------



## SonowRaevius (Jun 15, 2021)

All of that presentation was good shit. 

Super Monkey Ball Remake collection
Advance Wars Remakes 
METROID DREAD!!!!
BotW having sky segments and all those new powers. 
Kazuya for smash! 
New Mario Party with Classic Boards and Games. 

E3 was mostly a joke to me, but Goddamn, Nintendo sent my hype meter to the moon.


----------



## jesus96 (Jun 15, 2021)

The best part of this direct is that pro idiots would shut up for 10 minutes


----------



## jimmyj (Jun 15, 2021)

On a scale of 1 to 10 this was like a 5 tbh. Microsoft event was a lot more exciting, felt like more games I was interested in got announced, and less "filler" games.


----------



## wiitendo84 (Jun 15, 2021)

Well I got my e3 wish. And it wasn't just a screenshot but a video.


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 15, 2021)

Still not going to stop the switch pro coming soon clickbait articles which have been going for years now


----------



## Plasmaster09 (Jun 15, 2021)

Flame said:


> My body is ready for disappointment
> 
> oil me up with disappointment!


_laughs in Dread_


----------



## Willgheminass (Jun 15, 2021)

I am a Switch Pro athiest now. Burn down all the clickbait articles! I liked the abilities they showed off for BOTW Sequel and the presentation for the sneak peek in general.


----------



## LightBeam (Jun 15, 2021)

Worse E3 in history ?

I don't know. The Microsoft/Bethesda one was really solid.

But Nintendo really did better anyway. Maybe because I'm more into Nintendo than Microsoft and Bethesda but I feel like they do have more variety. Microsoft is full of shooters and some racing stuff (well ... there's just Forza but Forza Horizon is amazing)

Kinda bothered by the fact that they really didn't planned shit for the Zelda anniversary. Couldn't care that much about a GW Zelda that can't be hacked without huge skills, but I'm even more bothered by the fact that they still didn't gave the title of the game.

But METROID 5 BABY


----------



## Plasmaster09 (Jun 15, 2021)

LightBeam said:


> Worse E3 in history ?
> 
> I don't know. The Microsoft/Bethesda one was really solid.
> 
> ...


ngl I just really wish they'd do another 2d zelda
and like
a NEW 2d one
not a remake, not even a vague remaquel kinda thing like link between worlds (which was amazing, don't get me wrong, but still)
a new one


----------



## kasugano (Jun 15, 2021)

That is one awesome way to end 2021 with all those games. Going to be busy for a while with SMT V, Fatal Frame, Mario Party, Pokemon, Kuro no Kiseki and some more if I'm not bankrupt by then.

I think Nintendo saw how well Konami is doing with their Momotaro board game and decided to give us a good Mario Party. They know it's going to sell with all that N64 nostalgia in it. Luckily, we got Pro Controller support this time around as the presenter said in the stream. I hope it ends up being successful, so they'll keep adding more older boards and minigames.

Porting Wii U games like Fatal Frame makes sense. They tend to run well on the Switch with their (comparatively) lower poly models. I never played any entry in this series so I'm excited for this one.
EDIT: Looks like this one will be releasing on every platform, so might get the Steam or PS5 version instead.


----------



## LightBeam (Jun 15, 2021)

Plasmaster09 said:


> ngl I just really wish they'd do another 2d zelda
> and like
> a NEW 2d one
> not a remake, not even a vague remaquel kinda thing like link between worlds (which was amazing, don't get me wrong, but still)
> a new one


I agree, it would have been sick.
Tho to be honest I would have loved a Four Swords Adventures Anniversary Edition, this would be perfect on the Switch, but that's just my thing.
With the anniversary there was a huge opportunity and I don't get why they didn't really made much.


----------



## osaka35 (Jun 15, 2021)

LightBeam said:


> I agree, it would have been sick.
> Tho to be honest I would have loved a Four Swords Adventures Anniversary Edition, this would be perfect on the Switch, but that's just my thing.
> With the anniversary there was a huge opportunity and I don't get why they didn't really made much.


could be since metroid and zelda have the same anniversary? (86). tho they didn't point that out for some reason...and they both can have celebrations...who knows


----------



## Phenj (Jun 15, 2021)

Shìttiest E3 ever probably, glad i sold my Switch for 350$ lmao


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jun 15, 2021)

Chary said:


> Fatal Frame Maiden of Black Water heads to the Switch.


I bet is still censored just like Tokyo Mirage Sessions FE


----------



## Xzi (Jun 15, 2021)

Pretty damn solid line-up compared to the other shows.  At least six games to add to my wish list.  Kazuya looks somewhat OP, but what else is new for DLC fighters.


----------



## DKB (Jun 15, 2021)

Phenj said:


> Shìttiest E3 ever probably, glad i sold my Switch for 350$ lmao



not even close to the shittiest lol


----------



## Payne (Jun 15, 2021)

Late to this but still :

NEW 2D METROID! YES! 

pretty good presentation tbh. that life is strange announcement was least expected for me, which made it even more sweet.


----------



## PikachuPrincess23 (Jun 15, 2021)

there was no Pokemon news?


----------



## Phenj (Jun 15, 2021)

DKB said:


> not even close to the shittiest lol


it's the shittiest lolol


----------



## Plasmaster09 (Jun 15, 2021)

Phenj said:


> it's the shittiest lolol


even if you don't like what nintendo showed off (aka have no taste), it definitely tops some of the others since most of the other showings were palpably mediocre
like
squeenix's was just 95% marvel shilling
can't get all that much worse than that without introducing active cringe


----------



## chrisrlink (Jun 15, 2021)

my childhood's ruined Kazuya murdering and disposed of my fave characters, on top of that I'm very deeply disturbed bout no new pokemon footage not even a mention BD/SP is gonna suck donkey I JUST KNOW IT


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 15, 2021)

Random, but I would totally watch a Life Is Strange anime with a new story.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 15, 2021)

chrisrlink said:


> my childhood's ruined Kazuya murdering and disposed of my fave characters,


Don't worry, Kirby is fine.


----------



## DKB (Jun 15, 2021)

Phenj said:


> it's the shittiest lolol



your probably less than 9 years old than if you think this is the shittiest


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 15, 2021)

It is weird how it feel like there's almost no middle ground for Nintendo's. You either hated or loved it.


----------



## AlexMCS (Jun 15, 2021)

DKB said:


> your probably less than 9 years old than if you think this is the shittiest


 
I'm 35 and this E3 was the worst I've ever seen. By far.
Almost no hype at all for anything announced here.
If not for Nintendo (especifically the new Mario Party), nothing would interest me.


----------



## DKB (Jun 15, 2021)

AlexMCS said:


> I'm 35 and this E3 was the worst I've ever seen. By far.
> Almost no hype at all for anything announced here.
> If not for Nintendo (especifically the new Mario Party), nothing would interest me.



Yeah, I disagree hard. 2008's and 2015's made this look like the best ever. 2015 was laughably pathetic in what they announced.


----------



## Prior22 (Jun 15, 2021)

Advance wars!!!!!!!!!!!

About a quarter of my posts on here are requesting a new advance wars. While this isn’t it I’m glad the series is still on Nintendo’s radar.

I’ve got my hopes up that within the next year or two we will have a new entry into the series.


----------



## chronoss (Jun 15, 2021)

Chary said:


> Life is Strange Remastered and True Colors will be on the Switch





Chary said:


> Marvel's Guardians of the Galaxy is also coming to the Switch, October 26





Chary said:


> Dragon Ball Z Kakarot heads to the Switch. September 24th, DLC included.





Chary said:


> Skyward Sword HD's new controls are explained. July 16th launch, as known before.





Chary said:


> Alright, now it's BOTW 2 time. Development has been progressing, and there is footage to show. There are sky islands. New powers. A floating castle. 2022. Hyrule's skies will be a new place to explore.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 15, 2021)

And just gonna place SMTV and BOTW2 into my Femboy Friday slots


----------



## ombus (Jun 15, 2021)

happy with metroid and botw2.. sad no pikmn, mario odyssey 2 or zelda oracles remake.


----------



## ploggy (Jun 15, 2021)

So.. No Mario Kart 9 or new DK game then


----------



## LightBeam (Jun 15, 2021)

osaka35 said:


> could be since metroid and zelda have the same anniversary? (86). tho they didn't point that out for some reason...and they both can have celebrations...who knows


Yeah but I think we are used to Metroid not being celebrated lol, and Metroid Dread is coming this year so ... In a sense, it's already a celebration.
But there's just Skyward Sword HD and this G&W for Zelda ? Come on.
Tho I'm not sure if I prefer a joke like the Mario 3D Collection or nothing at all


----------



## AlexMCS (Jun 15, 2021)

DKB said:


> Yeah, I disagree hard. 2008's and 2015's made this look like the best ever. 2015 was laughably pathetic in what they announced.



2007/2008 were E3 in name only, I don't even count those.

E3 2015 had:
Horizon:Zero Dawn
Mario and Luigi: Paper JAM
*FF7 Remake*

Even impactful stuff I don't really care for, such as Nier: Automata and Shenmue 3.

2021 has... Metroid for people who like it, Elden Ring that is getting people's hype for some reason and the only game that interests me is Mario Party 10. Yay?


----------



## Nerdtendo (Jun 15, 2021)

Yeehaw! Great show. I got Metroid, Mario party, monkey ball, wario ware, and BOTW 2, and SMTV (if I end up liking III). I feel like there was something for most people here.


----------



## Goku1992A (Jun 15, 2021)

ploggy said:


> So.. No Mario Kart 9 or new DK game then



There is no need of a MK9 right now. MK8 deluxe is very solid game the only complaint about the game is how they gave you all the cups instead of you unlocking them... but then again I only play Mario Kart online idk how people play that game offline.


----------



## Kadji (Jun 15, 2021)

I am SOOOOO happy about Monkey Ball Banana Mania.

But...did you see it? The gameplay scene after „remade for a new generation“... Meme is junping on her own...

please SEGA, Classic Mode without jumping. DO NOT F THIS UP, YOU ARE SO CLOSE!


----------



## ploggy (Jun 15, 2021)

Goku1992A said:


> There is no need of a MK9 right now. MK8 deluxe is very solid game the only complaint about the game is how they gave you all the cups instead of you unlocking them... but then again I only play Mario Kart online idk how people play that game offline.


Those were rumoured games going into E3, just totally shocked and appalled the leaks were wrong lol


----------



## Phenj (Jun 15, 2021)

DKB said:


> your probably less than 9 years old than if you think this is the shittiest


commit sudoku


----------



## AkiraKurusu (Jun 15, 2021)

Yawn...Nintendo did not save E3. What a borefest.


----------



## Zyvyn (Jun 15, 2021)

Probably one of my favorite Directs in years.


----------



## Varia (Jun 15, 2021)

A very solid direct, I almost cried when I saw Metroid. 
Fusion, my favourie game in the series, was so long ago. New mech reminded me of SA-X for second. So freaking hyped.


----------



## scionae (Jun 15, 2021)

I actually loved this direct. That new Metroid game, BOTW2, the new WarioWare and all the other stuff were solid hits. I expected maybe some more updates on Bayonetta 3 or maybe a new Kirby game but overall I wasn't disappointed. Some people demand too much, don't forget that covid happened.


----------



## Shenrai (Jun 15, 2021)

Mixed feelings on this direct. The games they showed were great but we already knew about nearly all of them. Metroid was probably the only real big announcement so it was kind of lukeworm. 

SMTV looked fantastic, though.


----------



## Magnus87 (Jun 15, 2021)

Tekken deserved a place in Smash beyond assistant, costumes, and spirits.

However, it fills me with sadness to think that now Crash Bandicoot has less chance of appearing in Smash Bros Ultimate. U_U


----------



## anhminh (Jun 16, 2021)

Shenrai said:


> Mixed feelings on this direct. The games they showed were great but we already knew about nearly all of them. Metroid was probably the only real big announcement so it was kind of lukeworm.
> 
> SMTV looked fantastic, though.


Where do you learn about Mario Party, Advance War and Warioware?


----------



## Goku1992A (Jun 16, 2021)

ploggy said:


> Those were rumored games going into E3, just totally shocked and appalled the leaks were wrong lol



I'm not really surprised I had no problems with the E3. I have a ton of Zelda games I haven't played so I can't complain about games and I have a ton that I didn't finish. The only two Zelda games I'm currently playing is Links Awakening and Hyrule Warriors. I already own BOTW and Calamity so I have plenty of games to keep me busy.

I just hope one day we get RE2 and RE3 ported over to the switch and also DMC 4 and 5 along with the reboot.  If they can port Kakrot over and Doom then it can be done. I'm still waiting on all AC games to get ported over. The switch has so much potential.


----------



## CloudStrife1901 (Jun 16, 2021)

Only looking forward to BOTW 2.... Kind of regret buying the switch last Christmas


----------



## ertaboy356b (Jun 16, 2021)

I was hoping they port Kakarot to a strong switch but nope, better make it look like a PS2 game.


----------



## Shenrai (Jun 16, 2021)

anhminh said:


> Where do you learn about Mario Party, Advance War and Warioware?



I said nearly.


----------



## anhminh (Jun 16, 2021)

Shenrai said:


> I said nearly.


They add up to more than half of the game Nintendo show us.


----------



## RichardTheKing (Jun 16, 2021)

None of this sounds interesting to me. Shin Megami Tensei V...perhaps; the rest, not at all. They didn't even announce post-BotW2 plans, which hopefully involves going back to what _actually_ made that series so fun and enjoyable - closed-worlds, fast combat, no idiotic limitations on what the player can do, or how often they can use something; what used to be the standard 1.5 decades ago.

I do not understand how Nintendo "saved E3" with such a mediocre showing, but...I guess that's just true to form for me now. Not being able to enjoy something as much as everyone bloody else seems to...


----------



## shadow1w2 (Jun 16, 2021)

Monkey ball 1 and 2 remaster, wonderful, totally down for that.
Getting my hopes up but that mean an F-Zero GX remaster could happen?
The engine isn't too far off I've heard but eh, I can dream.

Wario Ware looks like a natural improvement and a return to the classic micro game style which is good to see.
Price wise though I think 40 would be better for some of these titles as they seem like a 3DS title in scope.
Price might be a tad high but least they all look like solid titles more or less, a good filler till bigger stuff is out next year or so.

Some games will be on PC as well which makes me wonder if its better to get it on PC or Switch.
Portability over 60fps and achievements comfort. (also often discounted prices)
Was hoping they might hint toward a Switch Pro or at least a big switch system software overhaul.
Oh well, hopefully we hear something about improvements sooner or later.
At the very least less Sitch Pro rumors would be nice, they just aren't gonna stop till we get one are they?

Overall a good presentation, nice to see the E3 time of year started to get back to normal.


----------



## ploggy (Jun 16, 2021)

Goku1992A said:


> I'm not really surprised I had no problems with the E3. I have a ton of Zelda games I haven't played so I can't complain about games and I have a ton that I didn't finish. The only two Zelda games I'm currently playing is Links Awakening and Hyrule Warriors. I already own BOTW and Calamity so I have plenty of games to keep me busy.
> 
> I just hope one day we get RE2 and RE3 ported over to the switch and also DMC 4 and 5 along with the reboot.  If they can port Kakrot over and Doom then it can be done. I'm still waiting on all AC games to get ported over. The switch has so much potential.


Honestly I doubt we'll see a RE2 or RE3 on Switch normal, perhaps with the pro?


----------



## Goku1992A (Jun 16, 2021)

ploggy said:


> Honestly I doubt we'll see a RE2 or RE3 on Switch normal, perhaps with the pro?



Ehh I kinda doubt it. With the PS4 pro and the Xbox One X all the games played across the board I mean if it doesn't happen no worries I already own the games on my Xbox One S. I just like portability.


----------



## ploggy (Jun 16, 2021)

Goku1992A said:


> Ehh I kinda doubt it. With the PS4 pro and the Xbox One X all the games played across the board I mean if it doesn't happen no worries I already own the games on my Xbox One S. I just like portability.


I played them on the PS4  and with the PS4 you can game stream it to the Switch (if its hacked) theres your portability haha 

But of course you'll need a PS4..... and the games...


----------



## SexiestManAlive (Jun 16, 2021)

Magnus87 said:


> Tekken deserved a place in Smash beyond assistant, costumes, and spirits.
> 
> However, it fills me with sadness to think that now Crash Bandicoot has less chance of appearing in Smash Bros Ultimate. U_U


i was actually hoping we got someone unexpected, guess i manifested him


----------



## 1B51004 (Jun 16, 2021)

This direct was pretty decent actually! They finally make a warioware not before or after a consoles life, danganrompa seems nice (laughed a bit at the board game lol), advanced wars, metro dread (finally). really there were only like two or three games I wasnt interested in, which was different from last direct i think. 
Overall, 7/10.


----------



## fvig2001 (Jun 16, 2021)

I mean, not a Tekken fan but I do hope this brings a Tekken game for the Switch since the Wii U at least had one. I wonder who the last character is? I'd lol if it's someone as random as rabbid peach with rabbid daisy as an echo.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 16, 2021)

Definitely one of the better presentations this year, I daresay the best one IMO


----------



## vincentx77 (Jun 16, 2021)

I dunno how I missed this earlier. I was so excited that we were getting a 2D Metroid that I didn't notice.... a release date for SMTV! A fucking bought a Switch 4 years ago for that game. The rest of that stuff, well, I really don't give a shit about Zelda or Smash, so... but SMT V!!!! This fall!!! And Metroid!!! WooHoo!!!

(It's really a shame SMT V isn't getting a PS4/5 release, though. Seriously. UE 4 and the Switch still makes me aprehensive)


----------



## Joom (Jun 16, 2021)

I was just wondering the other day if Advance Wars would ever make a comeback. I'm super excited for this. A new Mario Party and WarioWare are also very welcome. I'm also pretty excited for a new 2D Metroid. I think I'm one of the few in the camp who really didn't care for the Prime series, so I'm kinda indifferent towards a new one.


shadow1w2 said:


> achievements


Do people really care for this? I've always seen achievements as dumb ways to make people do busy work, or to strive for things outside of the normal game play just for a short burst of dopamine. Honestly, I feel they're just distractions.


shadow1w2 said:


> hopefully we hear something about improvements sooner or later.


There's some good news here if you put much trust in leakers. One reliable Nvidia source leaked the new SoC Nintendo will supposedly be using, and from the sounds of it, Nintendo is going to be super ahead in the ARM race. It'll have a custom Tegra Orin chip, which will be the first time the Orin has been used in anything. It should be able to handle 60+ FPS in handheld mode with ease, and docked mode should be able to handle true 4k. This will also come with DLSS, and will blow the Jaguars in the PS4/Xbone out of the water.

Edit: https://www.reddit.com/r/GamingLeak.../kopite7kimi_reveals_the_switchpros_internal/


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 16, 2021)

I've just finished spending 9+ Hours watching all the Game Library for the Nintendo DS and already know a fair bit about the 3DS line-up.

The thing I don't get with all these remakes is why there aren't more Japanese Game Translations instead of English Remasters.
I would enjoy more from the Gundam Series, both as a Brawler or Tactics; I can't be the only one who would jump at having this Franchise on the Nintendo Switch.

Maybe they're seeing a different set of numbers than what I know to be Brand Loyalty for the Gundam Franchise outside of Japan.
Who knows; what I do know is that even Switch features like Nintendo LABO would be awesome with Gundam.


----------



## B-Blue (Jun 16, 2021)

the direct was shit 

*.*


----------



## Wavy (Jun 16, 2021)

This was a fantastic Direct. Arguably the best in a long while. Good job Nintendo!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I also predicted the Doom Eternal DLC and was suprised to see it here!


----------



## banjo2 (Jun 16, 2021)

Metroid Dread


----------



## DarkKaine (Jun 16, 2021)

I'd call this severely underwhelming if it wasn't for the fact that every conference sucked this year. Thanks covid. Metroid Dread, some Kickstarter rpg that looked a lot like octopath traveller with a weird name that i forgot and babylon's fall are the only things I'm looking forward to.


----------



## RichardTheKing (Jun 16, 2021)

DarkKaine said:


> I'd call this severely underwhelming if it wasn't for the fact that every conference sucked this year. Thanks covid. Metroid Dread, some Kickstarter rpg that looked a lot like octopath traveller with a weird name that i forgot and babylon's fall are the only things I'm looking forward to.


I fully, 100% agree with your first two sentences. I'd love for E3 2022 to be better, but currently I have my doubts it will be.


----------



## osaka35 (Jun 16, 2021)

I miss game hype. You used to be to play games and interview folks on the floor, plus have fun as a crowd watching unveils and build-up to unveils. now it's more just a series of trailers with follow-up information.


----------



## Plasmaster09 (Jun 16, 2021)

ngl I don't get how anyone could in good conscience call this direct bad
like
metroid dread, a game that's been simmering in development hell as the series tumbles and turns for SIXTEEN YEARS to the point of basically becoming a rumor bordering on LEGEND, is finally real and coming out in four months and it looks absolutely fantastic
that _alone_ would skyrocket a direct
but the rest is still pretty decent too


----------



## codezer0 (Jun 17, 2021)

Dread has basically been in development longer than Duke Forever. And Prime 4 is probably going to join it, there.

Not that I'm *not* looking forward to Dread; far from it. The wife, even more so. If there's a Dread themed console, she's going to insist on having that.

But at least for me, I'm basically keeping No More Heroes 3 in higher priority. My own Switch is basically sitting around gathering dust like the WiiU until it gets hacked, or that comes around.


----------



## Plasmaster09 (Jun 17, 2021)

codezer0 said:


> Dread has basically been in development longer than Duke Forever. And Prime 4 is probably going to join it, there.
> 
> Not that I'm *not* looking forward to Dread; far from it. The wife, even more so. If there's a Dread themed console, she's going to insist on having that.
> 
> But at least for me, I'm basically keeping No More Heroes 3 in higher priority. My own Switch is basically sitting around gathering dust like the WiiU until it gets hacked, or that comes around.


it might, it might not
there's three entirely different reasons for the long development here
forever: team was obsessed with constantly adding new things and using new tricks and technology
dread: they couldn't plausibly achieve the vision they wanted for it on the DS, so they waited a while for a far stronger system and promising team to handle it
prime 4: they basically had to scrap and restart from scratch with a different dev team entirely, and they don't want to rush things or push out a subpar product
prime 4 will likely take a while, but it won't be in development hell as much as just having long development


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jun 21, 2021)

James_ said:


> A BODY HAS BEEN DISCOVERED


AMONG


----------



## Squidge (Jun 25, 2021)

oooh, I've been looking forward to a new Mario Party!


----------

